# Congressional Hearing on CCD



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting that. I know what I'm going to be listening to while at work tomorrow.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

This is in the House and not the Senate??

I have written Rep. Earl Pomeroy. Lets hope something gets
done. Funding is needed desperately.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

How do you know what time tomorrow it's on? Did I miss something? I went to the sites and it wasn't obvious what time... I just don't have time to listen to this all day tomorrow.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

click on "schedule" on the left 
looks like it's at 10:00 AM

Dave


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes, 10am. 
The audio channel should go "on" about 1/2 hour before the
hearing starts with music so everyone can fumble with their
favorite audio/video player.

I will record it, and run the audio through a speech-to-text
process, in hope of having a quicker transcript than the
"months later" transcripts provided by the House. No
promises on this, as I have no idea how much background
noise there might be. If nothing else, I will zip the audio
up into a lo-fi compressed file for those who cannot listen
"live", and put it on the Bee-Quick website


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070328/NEWS/70328023/1002


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I will tune in at 9:50 tomorrow, if I can.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's the schedule and a list of witnesses.


http://agriculture.house.gov/hearings/schedule.html


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

9:41 AM and the music is playing.....


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

C-span? No. What channel?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> C-span? No. What channel?


bill, you have to follow the link at the beginning of this thread to access the audio feed. And make sure you turn your cell phone off. It annoys the chairman guy.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, yeah I heard that. I'm being vwerry, vwerry, quiet.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I've had my hand raised for 45 minutes and they won't recognize me....

Now it's time for a bathroom break!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Quiet! I'm listening to the music.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Hmmm. Interesting. Sounds like the fellow who came in late, the chair I believe, is concerned about interstate transportation and inspection of bees. The comments about there not being any evidence of AHB colonies collapsing in Arizona is also intriguing. And the genetic component of resistance. And it sounded like they're pretty much discounting any link to GM corn.


----------

